# Work van options



## shed9 (6 Oct 2014)

I'm looking to buy a work van in the next few weeks but not sure what options are viable to me.

I need to move materials, tools and occasionally 4x8 sheets. Initially I assumed something like a transit would be obvious due to the 4x8 requirement but as this would be infrequent I'm now thinking that maybe a compact van and trailer would make more sense from a logistical and economy point of view. I know I could get 4x8's delivered but I need them in good condition and my recent deliveries have failed to achieve this, besides it gives me more flexibility. My budget is around £2.5k to £3k so looking for something 2005 ish more or less. I'm no van snob so looking for functionality over looks.

Also, ideally I would prefer three seats as a minimum if possible but not sure if this is a show stopper when it comes to compact vans. Is it easy to add a third seat in something like a Connect / Berlingo / Doblo, etc.

Any advice would be greatly welcomed as always.


----------



## Roughcut (6 Oct 2014)

I know someone that has a trailer with a couple of mild steel square tube outriggers (front and back) which are wide enough to accommodate and strap in place 8 x 4 boards, and it works very well.
So it would be a viable option.
In the past i've had a Fiat Doblo, Renault Kangoo, Citroen Berlingo and currently a 2013 Peugeot Partner.
The current van is the best i've had but the others are all fairly similar to each other, both in size and economy.
I have heard the Transit Connect's are decent vans also.
ps. If 3 seats are really necessary a good reliable option would be a (mid size) Toyota Hiace.
I've heard the Hiace is virtually bullet proof although a touch "agricultural".


----------



## Mark A (6 Oct 2014)

From my own experience I'd advise against a Fiat Doblo; I've owned one for the last four years and it's been nothing but trouble. 

The van hasn't been long out of a garage for another two injectors and three oik leaks which sprang simultaneously, so while it's working okay we're going to sell. Funny enough I'm considering replacing it with another small van and a trailer just like you. 

Top of my list is a Toyota Hiace and a Nissan NV200 as they seem to be recommended. At the very bottom of my list is Fiat (and by association Citroën and Peugeot) since every van we've owned by them has been problematic. 

Mark


----------



## kostello (6 Oct 2014)

Hi ace....... Only just on my second one. First one was still going after 17 years.....


----------



## bodge (6 Oct 2014)

I was in the same situation as you a few months ago and after spending almost 3 months weighing up the options and looking at countless heaps that were described by sellers as "immaculate" :roll: I ended up buying a swb Connect and lobbing one of these on the roof
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/371106596625
which will happily carry half a dozen sheets of 8x4 but no more. Even has a roller at the back to assist loading. AIKO also do a heavier duty version for few quid more if you need the extra capacity. So far both the van and the roof rack have been absolutely faultless.
With hindsight I should probably have held out a little longer for a high top Connect as I think the little extra space would be very useful, but I had looked at so many that I settled for a decent low top in the end. Piece of cake to service (gotta love Ford engineering!) and parts, insurance and running costs are very reasonable. Try to find a 90PS or a 110PS if you do a lot of motorway work as my 75PS model is a little breathless at higher speeds.

The Combo and Doblo both use the same 1.3 litre engine which does run on fresh air, but is notorious for catastrophic failures so probably best avoided in my book. The Berlingo/Partner are both reliable but don't have s much load capacity as the Connect.

A final idea, if you can find one that doesn't have terminal galloping nobrot, is a Mercedes Vito. Big, economical, reliable and has three seats. Mechanically bulletproof but the body work usually rots at warp speed.


----------



## shed9 (6 Oct 2014)

Thanks everyone, this is very good info. 

I keep looking at the Connects but get mixed feedback on them - people either hate them and have endless issues or they love them with no faults at all. I appreciate some people buy lemons and this is true of most vehicles so its still on the list.

Will have a further look at the Hiace, Berlingo and the Partner.

Thanks again.


----------



## James-1986 (6 Oct 2014)

I've had my LWB Hiace for 4.5 years with just over 180,000 on the clock. It has never broken down, never not started and has passed every MOT with no work. The only thing I have bought for it is a radiator after I crashed into the back of a beetle  

An 8x4 will lay flat between the arches and with the bulkhead fitted I can get a 2700mm piece of timber in with the doors shut. It has the D4D motor which averages about 35MPG.


----------



## williams1185 (6 Oct 2014)

hi got a late model peugeot expert the swb model 8 by 4 sheets fit in at an angle upright or flat between the arches with the doors open pretty good fuel economy too around 40 plus it all depends what you need it for really


----------



## Lons (6 Oct 2014)

I have a LWB VW Transporter (which is excellent) and an 8 x 4 trailer so can use either. The only thing I would point out from my experience is that it's difficult to use a trailer in anything heavier than light rain. It doesn't matter how well you wrap the sheets water and spray will find a way through somewhere unless you're travelling short distances.

I couldn't be without a trailer but if it's your livelyhood you can't always choose to collect in dry weather. and therefore it isn't a substitute for a decent sized van IMHO.
Others will disagree of course :wink: 
cheers

Bob


----------



## johnny (6 Oct 2014)

I'm with bodge :wink: 

Ford Transit is the way to go I reckon. They are designed around 8x4' sheets. I love mine to bits 

Replaced both front brake discs, pads and bearings for under £60.00 :shock: Spares immediately available almost everywhere 

You couldn't get a pair of brake pads for that much with any other manufacturer.


----------



## HandyAndy (6 Oct 2014)

If you do a fair bit of 8x4's I'd agree with the Transit. As a bit of a curveball don't rule out a truck! I needed a work van with 5 seats (to do the school run etc.) and lumped for an L200 a while back - couldn't go back now, love it. Not great for 8x4's but they *can* go on the roof with the right gear. I tend to buy more 8x2's now as a result which hasn't caused a problem so far. Fuel OK - 30mpg around the houses, 40mpg on longer trip. Plus no worries about not being able to get to jobs in the winter!


----------



## davic (6 Oct 2014)

HandyAndy":25ijnpxo said:


> If you do a fair bit of 8x4's I'd agree with the Transit. As a bit of a curveball don't rule out a truck! I needed a work van with 5 seats (to do the school run etc.) and lumped for an L200 a while back - couldn't go back now, love it. Not great for 8x4's but they *can* go on the roof with the right gear. I tend to buy more 8x2's now as a result which hasn't caused a problem so far. Fuel OK - 30mpg around the houses, 40mpg on longer trip. Plus no worries about not being able to get to jobs in the winter!



Interesting, I asked about this a while back but wasn't able to get an opinion.


----------



## shed9 (8 Oct 2014)

Thanks for all the input, this is sinking in and I'm looking at the options suggested.

One van which seems to keep attracting me is the Peugeot Expert / Citroen Dispatch / Fiat Scudo variant. I'll probably need to up my budget if I want the new shape but they seem to tick a lot of boxes for me. 

Williams1185's comment on fitting sheets at an angle in a late Expert is reassuring and if I find it too awkward the van has a large surface area so a full size roof rack would be a second option.

I've found mixed opinion on these vehicles, some sites would suggest lots of problems whereas others can't fault them. I find a lot of adverts claim a recent fix of something like a clutch or fuel pump, etc.


----------



## Roughcut (8 Oct 2014)

shed9":2wwypvx8 said:


> Thanks for all the input, this is sinking in and I'm looking at the options suggested.
> 
> One van which seems to keep attracting me is the Peugeot Expert / Citroen Dispatch / Fiat Scudo variant. I'll probably need to up my budget if I want the new shape but they seem to tick a lot of boxes for me.
> 
> ...



Yes the new shape Expert/Dispatch/Scudo are all pretty much the same van.
The 1.6 engine is most common but look for regular service history because irregular oil changes/servicing throughout it's lifetime will contribute to engine/turbo issues.
A used example with the 2.0 engine will be harder to find but have a good reputation and more power.


----------



## Mark A (8 Oct 2014)

We once owned the old shape Fiat Scudo with the 2.0 JTD engine and it was very unreliable. I don't know what the new Scudo's are like, but our past experiences with Fiat have put us off for life.

I've narrowed down my list to three: Renault Kangoo Maxi, Nissan NV200 and Toyota Hiace.

Has anyone here had any experience with the Renault Kangoo, or heard any horror stories? I hope the OP doesn't mind me jumping in...

Cheers,


----------



## shed9 (8 Oct 2014)

Mark A":1ocfy9u3 said:


> Has anyone here had any experience with the Renault Kangoo, or heard any horror stories? I hope the OP doesn't mind me jumping in...



Not at all, the more info the better for everyone.

I know a few people with the car variant of the Kangoo and they swear by them. Not heard any first hand of the van or maxi though.


----------



## Roughcut (8 Oct 2014)

Mark A":22sjn2w5 said:


> We once owned the old shape Fiat Scudo with the 2.0 JTD engine and it was very unreliable. I don't know what the new Scudo's are like, but our past experiences with Fiat have put us off for life.
> 
> I've narrowed down my list to three: Renault Kangoo Maxi, Nissan NV200 and Toyota Hiace.
> 
> ...




Recently I've heard from two separate Renault drivers that have the same problem.
Their vehicles both intermittently have the same problem accelerating away, usually at a roundabout or junction. :shock: 
Sometimes it happens, sometimes it doesn't but they say it's very unnerving as there is a couple of seconds delay between depressing the accelerator and the vehicle picking up speed.
I believe it's the 1.5 dci engine, one a lady has the Renault Clio, the other a man drives a Renault Kangoo company van (owned from new and is 2-3 years old).
The Clio owner has had the vehicle about 6 months and it has been back to the second hand dealer she brought it from once or twice but it keeps reappearing.
The Kangoo driver said apparently the symptoms of the fault are not uncommon, but I believe the main dealer has yet to find exactly what is causing the problem. :roll:


----------



## shed9 (8 Oct 2014)

Roughcut":3s4clc6t said:


> Recently I've heard from two separate Renault drivers that have the same problem.
> Their vehicles both intermittently have the same problem accelerating away, usually at a roundabout or junction. :shock:
> Sometimes it happens, sometimes it doesn't but they say it's very unnerving as there is a couple of seconds delay between depressing the accelerator and the vehicle picking up speed.
> I believe it's the 1.5 dci engine, one a lady has the Renault Clio, the other a man drives a Renault Kangoo company van (owned from new and is 2-3 years old).
> ...



I'm aware of that issue with the petrol variants of the Clio, we had it on our own car. The problem is common on them and is the wiring loom on top of the engine towards the rear. There is a design problem with the way the loom is fixed which causes a break. Ironically the issue often crops up right after a service because the loom is moved to change plugs, filters, etc.

I suspect the two are possibly not connected being petrol and diesel engines but there is a possibility that they share common wiring harness practice.


----------



## johnny (8 Oct 2014)

before buying a Peugeot try phoning the local dealership and asking for the price of a few common spare parts like exhaust, brakes and ERG etc :wink:


----------



## RogerBoyle (8 Oct 2014)

I currently use an 02 plate Peugeot Expert 1.9 Diesel
It is without doubt the worst van I have ever owned 
Faults so far
Split radiator hoses
All 4 wheel bearings 
Gearbox bolts worked themselves loose
Radiator fan only works when it wants to LOL
Brakes started going hard to press A common fault apparently Still cost over £600 to put right
Complete lack of power when I put my tools in it
Heater plugs only work sometimes 

It is economical though :roll: :roll: 

I will get either A Toyota or Veto for my next van


----------



## Lons (8 Oct 2014)

My neighbour has a Renault Kangoo passenger vehicle which is converted to take her wheelchair and they love it. had it a couple of years now, it's a 10 plate and has been no problem apart from being underpowered. though they do little mileage.

Bob


----------



## owen (9 Oct 2014)

I've got a transit connect the higher roof version. It's been faultless so far in about 3 years (it's ex RAC, on about 130k). It's suprising how much you can fit in the back, doors go in diagonally with the cage behind the seats still in place. I haven't carried any 8 by 4 sheets on it as we always get them delivered. I would search for a better timber supplier to deliver your sheets for you before purchasing a van. It will save you a lot of time too.


----------



## [email protected] (9 Oct 2014)

Transits are fine apart from fixing the engines if they go wrong. Most more modern ones ie 2005 onwards ish are common rail diesel (TDCI) and cost telephone numbers if the fuel system fails. Also beware of dual mass flywheels - if you need a new clutch, you need the DMF as well so parts only circa £400.00. In fairness most if not all modern diesels are now common rail, theres no getting away from the bloody things! 

what about old shape VW Transporter? almost classic status (surfers!) with the trusty VAG 1.9 TDI engine. The fact they hold their prices so well speaks volumes for the vehicle imo


----------

